# How many???



## pjbeeguy (Jun 10, 2007)

Does anyone now if a 540 type electric motor can race in stock road racing?And how many turns it is. Thanx


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

540 is the general size of the motor family, and come in many winds and/or configurations.

Where would you be racing and what type of racing?

You need to check with that track and see what they have for motor rules.


----------



## pjbeeguy (Jun 10, 2007)

Thankyou for the help.I would have kept lookinf forever,but i will wait till I get the motor and talk to my track people.Thanx Rob


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

I would talk to the "track people" first. Every R/C motor is a 540 size. 27 turn is a stock motor.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> Every R/C motor is a 540 size


Careful BradJ, the there are a lot of size motors in R/C, if you walk into a hobbyshop that doesn't specialize in racing...who knows what you will get. the 1/18 scale motor, the clodbuster motor...

Like I already posted, the 540 is just one of many motor sizes...and this IS (to my knowledge) the ONLY motor used for 1/10th scale and 1/12th scale 'racing'


----------



## pjbeeguy (Jun 10, 2007)

you guys talking is teaching me alot.So thanx for all the info.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

pjbeeguy said:


> Does anyone now if a 540 type electric motor can race in stock road racing?And how many turns it is. Thanx


540 motor is the can size and description of the basic motor configuration that has been used for years. 
27 turn is a stock motor. 
Mild to wild is what you get when you go to MOD motors. 
anywhere from a 19 turn down to a 8 turn or even less. 
A decent rebuildable stock motor will do you fine if you are just getting into racing. 
There are many on the market to choose from. A good choice for durability and speed to start with is the P2k. It is not as sensitive to gearing as some of the higher end 27 turn stock motors on the market. 
Sounds like you are just getting started in this. stick with stock for a long time. Focus on your set up quality and consistent driving. 
You did not mention what vehicle or electronics you have. That makes a difference too.
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

pjbeeguy,

Are you, by and chance, from down under? When the Aussies refer to a 540 motor they are talking about a Tamiya silver can motor.


----------

